# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Aqua Zonic T5 Lamps

## pengtsin

It's strange that almost all my tanks are lit by Aqua Zonic T5 (or PL) lamps, and yet I can't find any info on Aqua Zonic's line of lighting using Google.

I thought I'd start a thread where we can start gathering that info. Here's my first cut.

Aqua Zonic AL-122 Super Bright T5: 2ft: 24W x 4 = 96W (~S$70)
Aqua Zonic AL-123 Super Bright T5: 3ft: 39W x 4 = 156W (~S$85)
Aqua Zonic AL-124 Super Bright T5: 4ft: 54W x 4 = 216W (~S$100)
Aqua Zonic AL-125 Super Bright T5: 5ft: 80W x 4 = 320W (~S$?)
Aqua Zonic AL-126 Super Bright T5: 6ft: 39W x 8 = 312W (~S$125)

Available in Actinic Sun & Actinic Blue 

Aqua Zonic Super Bright T5

[Source: ThePetFamily.com]


Non-T5: Aqua Zonic PL: 2ft: 55W (~S$25)

[Source: ThePetFamily.com]

Related (probably same factory):
Hopar T5: 2ft: 24W x 2 = 48W (S$45)

----------


## EvolutionZ

the super bright = T5HO?

my 1.5ft T5 aquazonic 2x16watt cost me $28.

----------


## boxedfish

are there any 1 feet lightings that can give me at least 36 watts? most 1 feet i saw is still below what i need. any recommendations?

----------


## EvolutionZ

i have seen 1.5ft 36watt though..

----------


## boxedfish

> i have seen 1.5ft 36watt though..


that's the problem.. 1.5ft is too long for my nano cube which is 25cm by 25cm. 1 ft will be just nice, but they dun have higher wattage available.

----------


## actorial

just bought the T5 aqua zonic super bright T5 for my 2ft today. it ROCKS!!! my plants bubbling now  :Smile:  previously due to lack of light i NEVER see them bubble before and now they are bubbling non stop!! i bet they are happy too  :Smile: 

go for aqua zonic, good brand  :Smile: 

+1

----------


## BFG

Bubbling is increase in respiration if I'm not wrong.

----------


## EvolutionZ

bubbling dosn't really means good and healthy plants also..

----------


## seanskye

I have a noob question... do they have 1 feet lights as well?

----------


## tco

i just got a Super Bright T5: 4ft, 2 tube 54W x 2 below $70...look good and bright.  :Grin:

----------


## slowcat

Bought a 4-tube 2-feet at $75. It's so compact. I am thinking of attaching and powering some PC fans on top to draw heat away.

Cheers

----------


## Droicut

You're right. I also have a AquaZonic bought 2nd hand (never used, just like brand new). Strangely, it's almost impossible to get any information on this brand of lighting.

----------


## EvolutionZ

aquazonic is made in china if im not wrong.

----------

